# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H17 - No Information?

## DNASeeker

MTDNA confirms H17 but as I search for information about it precious little is available. It appears in Central Europe but our family history is a bit murky. Has anyone any advice on how to further search for H17?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Maciamo

There is too little information about H17 at present to extrapolate about its origins.

Haplogroup H is the most common mtDNA family in Europe, but it has hundreds of subclades or sub-subclades. Too few people are taking deep clade tests and consequently we are left with a lot of unidentified H and little useful info about rarer subclades.

----------

